# sportsman's condo



## mattp (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone have or hunted from a sportsman's condo box stand? I'm thinking of getting one and would like to here some opinions from people that have hunted out of them before I drop that much money.


----------



## GO-DAWGS (Sep 28, 2007)

We have several of them and love them. They are great if you are bringing a youngster along. They also provide scent protection.

The thing I don't like about them is the fact that you are inside - One of the things I cherish the most about hunting is being "outdoors".

I actually use the condos more when we are coyote hunting.


----------



## willbuck (Sep 28, 2007)

Just build one.  Lumber is very cheap right now, so it is a great time to build one.

Here is a couple from the farm.
















the mansion.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Sep 28, 2007)

S.  Freeman them some big stands you have!!!


----------



## willbuck (Sep 29, 2007)

All but that last one are 4x4 - 5' high on the inside.   The last one is a 6x6 -5' foot high for the kids to join me.


----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2007)

S. Freeman said:


> All but that last one are 4x4 - 5' high on the inside.   The last one is a 6x6 -5' foot high for the kids to join me.



Great stands.  
You can see under a lot and movement is hidden.  I like the idea of having them larger for young guests.


----------



## debo (Oct 21, 2007)

S.Freeman ever seen one of those in a tree about 20' up .Land I use to hunt had 2 . Wish I could remeanber how they were built they were great when it rain or the wind blowing 20mph


----------



## willbuck (Oct 23, 2007)

I have never seen any of those in trees before.  That would take some major undertaking.


----------

